# Ходьба



## Жора (16 Дек 2015)

Ходьба человека имеет две ограничительные крайности, которые прямо противополжные друг другу: одна доставляет удовольствие, другая - неприятные ощущения. Одна, очень уж распространённая, крайность - это ходить как слон, при которой вся масса тела человека оказывается на пятке. Поскольку пятка очень уж жёсткий элемент нашего тела, соответственно, эту жёсткость, в итоге, она передаёт позвоночнику, который, в свою очередь, трансформирует в различные неприятные ощущения, вплоть до болевых ощущений. Вторая крайность - это ходьба балерины, ну здесь останавливаться не буду...
Чтобы уменьшить неприятности от жёсткой ходьбы нужно всего чуть, чуть. Милые остеохондрозницы и остеохондрозники, если вы ещё ходите самостоятельно, да и все остальные тоже, научитесь ставить ногу при ходьбе одновременно и на пятку,и на ступню. Скажу вам, ощущение даже очень прииятное, вызывающее, даже, желание ходить, в удовольствие, а не в оздоровительных потребностях. Ступня, в отличии от пятки, имеет сложное строение, за счет которого и работает как амортизатор, это примерно как езда на велосипеде, который амортизаторов не имеет и на мотоцикле, который уже таковые имеет.


----------

